# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Mtree at Yfull

## Dibran

So I noticed Yfull added a tree for MTDNA lineages. I am kind of confused because my assignment changed, which is different from FTDNA full sequence. Initially they were the same. I am H11a2* yet now with the added mtree on yfull my assignment has changed to H11a*. Could someone give a reasonable explanation? I know its part of the same lineage but a bit discouraging when testing isn't lining up. 


https://yfull.com/mtree/H11a/

----------


## Sile

yesterday I was H95* .....when I was really H95a
.
today I am *H95a1*

----------


## Dibran

> yesterday I was H95* .....when I was really H95a
> .
> today I am *H95a1*


Yea. I mean Idk if it is because certain mutations specific to me are not in their system but still it should at least be able to take me up to H11a2. It doesn't make sense why I am backtracked to H11a* when it was originally H11a2 with them and including FTDNA. I also am part of a yet unclassified balkan clade of H11a2 but its shouldn't effect carrying me up to that point in the tree.

----------


## Salento

> yesterday I was H95* .....when I was really H95a
> .
> today I am *H95a1*


I’m H12a

23andme H12, LivDNA and Geno-Helix data H12a

H12 3000 B.C.E. Italy (Mother: H+T195C!)

H12a 600 Italy (Mother: H12)

https://www.thecid.com/mtdnatree/index.html

----------


## Sile

> I’m H12a
> 
> 23andme H12, LivDNA and Geno-Helix data H12a
> 
> H12 3000 B.C.E. Italy (Mother: H+T195C!)
> 
> H12a 600 Italy (Mother: H12)
> 
> https://www.thecid.com/mtdnatree/index.html

----------


## Salento

> 



ITA Flags for both mtDNA :)

----------


## Sile

> ITA Flags for both mtDNA :)


many italians..............your maternal line is pure italian

----------


## Salento

> many italians..............your maternal line is pure italian


Both of our MTs have a strong presence in Italy. 
_
... a tutte le Mamme:_
*Viva la Mamma
*

----------


## Angela

> Both of our MTs have a strong presence in Italy. 
> _
> ... a tutte le Mamme:_
> *Viva la Mamma
> *


I think it's official, right? We have the most songs dedicated to mothers? :)

Just think of the artwork too. In Spain, almost everything I saw was Christ on the Cross. In Italy I think the Madonna and Child probably comes in first. :)

----------


## Salento

> I think it's official, right? We have the most songs dedicated to mothers? :)
> 
> Just think of the artwork too. In Spain, almost everything I saw was Christ on the Cross. In Italy I think the Madonna and Child probably comes in first. :)


The culinary talents of my Mother are unmatched Worldwide . :) 

imo Italian Mothers have no equal on the Planet at giving LIFETIME attention and all types of support to their children.

My mother is also a Saint !  :Satisfied:

----------


## Angela

> The culinary talent of my Mother is unmatched in the entire World. :) 
> 
> imo Italian Mothers have no equal on the Planet at giving LIFETIME attention and all types of support to their children.
> 
> My mother is also a Saint !


I endorse every single sentence...for "my" mother! :)

It's a tough act to try to follow.

----------


## Carlos

A few examples We have an incredible mother imagery that we have in Spain.

----------

